# i just adopted her



## Shecky (May 4, 2009)

now what kinda doggy is she? This doggy was found one morning tied to the door of a kill shelter. Who knows how long she was there.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm seeing some cattle dog and fox hound or beagle


----------



## Shecky (May 4, 2009)

i think maybe a little red tick coonhound?


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, what a sweet face! Thank you for adopting. 

I will leave the breed guesses to those more adept in the art than I.


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Sorry! I can't help with the breeds. Just wanted to say Congratulations! She's very cute  Thank you for saving her.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

I have no idea but she sure is cute. It was wonderful that you adopted her.


----------



## MissyJessie (Apr 26, 2009)

she actually looks alot like my friends chihuaha lol 
possibly with some cattle hound in her

most definatly see chihuaha


----------

